# What do you think?



## rickster (Jun 26, 2012)

Do you think the Vsing Tsun Museum in Ohio, USA, does the art justice?

http://vtm-dlp.com/


----------



## Tames D (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes. I think Benny Meng works hard to represent the art in a positive light. Why do you ask?


----------



## Domino (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes I agree, Benny works hard to promote various aspects of wing chun.
Again, why do you question this?


----------



## geezer (Jun 27, 2012)

I always wonder about statements like the OP. Benny Meng is a controversial figure (as are most prominent WC Sifus!), and asking a question worded like that is bound to elicit some controversy. Fortunately, most of us here on MT, are a pretty tolerant bunch and won't take the bait. 

Now regarding Sifu Meng's "museum" ... I should admit that I am a bit of a sceptic about such things. In my limited experience, I've found that most of the  MA "halls of fame", "museums" and the like, serve mostly to make some money and/or serve to promote the reputation of their members, owners, sponsors, or what have you. Not exactly what an "objective" historical museum should be. Still, if I were in town, I'd certainly stop in for a look-see. Maybe I'd be surprised.


----------



## yak sao (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm only 3 hours from the museum. I've thought about going there for years but have never done so.
Has anyone here been?  what was it like?


----------



## rickster (Jun 27, 2012)

There is nothing "to bait"

I was just looking to get constructive opinions (either view)

Afterall, this is what a good conversation is about


----------



## Eric_H (Jun 28, 2012)

rickster said:


> Do you think the Vsing Tsun Museum in Ohio, USA, does the art justice?
> 
> http://vtm-dlp.com/



I think there was a time that it certainly did.

I also think that time has long since passed.


----------



## Domino (Jun 29, 2012)

It did do 'justice' but doesn't now, what are your reasons for this?
Any concerns surely you would contact Benny himself.


----------



## J W (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm also interested in some elaboration on Eric's comment. I'm still pretty new to Wing Chun, so I haven't really been "on the scene" long enough to have any opinions on the world of Wing Chun outside my own Kwoon. The only thing I really know about Benny Meng is that I guess he would be my Si suk, having studied under Moy Yat. I'm not very familiar with the VT Museum, though, would you be able to provide some insight on your opinion, Eric?


----------



## Eric_H (Jul 2, 2012)

J W said:


> I'm also interested in some elaboration on Eric's comment. I'm still pretty new to Wing Chun, so I haven't really been "on the scene" long enough to have any opinions on the world of Wing Chun outside my own Kwoon. The only thing I really know about Benny Meng is that I guess he would be my Si suk, having studied under Moy Yat. I'm not very familiar with the VT Museum, though, would you be able to provide some insight on your opinion, Eric?



Benny and Moy Yat had a falling out, some nasty stuff was done on both sides. From what I understand the chops that Moy Yat made (physical embodiment of authority to teach) were forcibly removed from the VTM. I don't know if Benny would still be considered your sisuk. You should probably ask William Moy over someone like me what his status is considered. 

I had been there when Benny and my first teacher would sit and change their views on history based on political alignment and other factors. To me, that showed a lack of historical integrity, though I will give credit that over time a lot of really good research was done. Unfortunately, much of what really came out was given by my current Sifu, sometimes written by his own students, and he/they did not always get credit. 

That Benny's now with that "black flag" group, who have pretty well been shredded as a proven fraud all across the internet.... that should speak for itself. 

As a caveat:
I still have some reasonably serious personal issues with Benny over things that happened before he left our org.


----------



## rickster (Jul 2, 2012)

All practitioners of styles seem to have a "fall out". This is in a manner of who is the highest authority. The highest authority looks for dominating recognition.

A museum, on the other hand, should not demonstrate high authority or a biased approach


----------



## geezer (Jul 2, 2012)

rickster said:


> All practitioners of styles seem to have a "fall out". This is in a manner of who is the highest authority. The highest authority looks for dominating recognition.
> 
> A museum, on the other hand, should not demonstrate high authority or a biased approach



That's the whole problem with having a WC "museum" run by a controversial figure who makes a living off the art. There is an inherent conflict of interest.


----------



## Carol (Jul 2, 2012)

Hmmm....this looks like a business unit of a school that is likely a for-profit business -- not a museum by IRS definition, which IMO is the most rigorous enforcer of such a term.

I suspect most MA schools and not run afoul of the law for using terms like "museum" or "shrine" -- as long they paid taxes appropriately.


----------



## Eric_H (Jul 2, 2012)

Carol said:


> Hmmm....this looks like a business unit of a school that is likely a for-profit business -- not a museum by IRS definition, which IMO is the most rigorous enforcer of such a term.
> 
> I suspect most MA schools and not run afoul of the law for using terms like "museum" or "shrine" -- as long they paid taxes appropriately.



I am reasonably sure the organization in question would not survive an audit.


----------



## vtchisel (Jul 3, 2012)

Talking about VTM and controversy again?  I think most of the people here are on the same thought about the VTM agenda but those who are in the black smoke ask yourself these questions...

Why does the VTM keep trying to fool people into thinking 18 hands Lohan is Wing Chun?

Is there a personal money interest conflict between Benny's businesses (Meng's Martial Arts, Wing Chun Universtiy, TC Media videos, Shaolin HKB franchise) versus his Ving Tsun Mueseum (VTM)?

Does the VTM represent an museum institution or an individual acting on his own?

Is the VTM curator really incompetent and lacks the ability to present authentic information?

Is the museum curator&#8217;s actions harmful to fundamental ethical principles and professionalism?

The curator tries to promote his VTM position with old pictures of Ip Chun.  Recently I heard this from a friend of the Ip Chun school say, Ip Chun withdrew his support for the VTM because of all the false Black Flag Wing Chun stories.  Even Ip Chun's representative Samuel Kwok is well aware of all these false Black Flag Wing Chun scandals and no one in the Ip Man family supports the VTM's lies.


----------



## J W (Jul 3, 2012)

Eric_H said:


> Benny and Moy Yat had a falling out, some nasty stuff was done on both sides. From what I understand the chops that Moy Yat made (physical embodiment of authority to teach) were forcibly removed from the VTM. I don't know if Benny would still be considered your sisuk. You should probably ask William Moy over someone like me what his status is considered.
> 
> I had been there when Benny and my first teacher would sit and change their views on history based on political alignment and other factors. To me, that showed a lack of historical integrity, though I will give credit that over time a lot of really good research was done. Unfortunately, much of what really came out was given by my current Sifu, sometimes written by his own students, and he/they did not always get credit.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the elaboration. The only thing I really know about the VT Museum is that it pops up on the first page when you Google things like "wing chun history". You can see that my understanding of Wing Chun (both in terms of the system itself and the politics/players involved) is in its infancy.

I suppose I will have to ask my Sifu what his opinion on Benny and the Museum is.


----------



## rickster (Jul 5, 2012)

J W said:


> I suppose I will have to ask my Sifu what his opinion on Benny and the Museum is.



And that would be a opinion


----------



## Domino (Jul 10, 2012)

Opinions... exactly, so mail Benny himself if you have any specific questions as he doesn't frequent the forums.


----------



## rickster (Jul 10, 2012)

Domino said:


> Opinions... exactly, so mail Benny himself if you have any specific questions as he doesn't frequent the forums.



Wasn't looking for a response from Benny, hence I started a forum thread


----------



## Domino (Jul 17, 2012)

Ah I see.


----------



## rickster (Jul 17, 2012)

Domino said:


> Ah I see.



_ I see....said the blind man as he picked up his hammer and saw_


----------

